# Compressor centre



## johnnielsen (Aug 15, 2021)

Finished a major portion of the the construction of the  roll around compressor centre with a refrigerated air dryer. There are three air outlets as seen at the front. Still to be added are an air hose reel and storage for air accessories. Many thanks to Dabbler for his help.


----------



## Tom O (Aug 15, 2021)

That’s a big air dryer I just have a DryStream that seems to work ok.


----------



## Janger (Aug 15, 2021)

Looks good John’s.


----------



## YYCHM (Aug 15, 2021)

Is that some clear floor space I'm seeing


----------



## johnnielsen (Aug 15, 2021)

Yes, some clear floor. It seems to ebb and flow but is getting better and better.


----------



## RobinHood (Aug 15, 2021)

That looks very good. How much power will the system draw?


----------



## johnnielsen (Aug 16, 2021)

About 4.3 kw, I think, with the compressor motor(5 hp).


----------



## RobinHood (Aug 16, 2021)

Nice, that way you can run it from your existing 240V power outlet.


----------

